# What Causes Gynecomastia and How To Get Rid Of It



## Derek Wilson (May 31, 2020)

Gynecomastia is simply the enlargement of breast tissue in males, caused primarily by an imbalance of the sex hormones testosterone and oestrogen. Whenever oestrogen levels are higher than testosterone levels in the male body, it?s incredibly common for a soft, rubbery mass to grow in the breast area, just underneath the nipple.


Gynecomastia is not dangerous, but it can be sore to touch and can lead to insecurity issues in a lot of young boys. Although gynecomastia is most commonly found in new born babies, it?s also common in teenagers who are going through the earlier stages of puberty.


The vast majority of the time, symptoms of gynecomastia will dissipate on their own as the hormone levels balance themselves out, but for some, especially children who are overweight, the symptoms can stick around permanently. [Read More]


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 8, 2020)

It is quite often overweight boys during childhood or even during puberty. Thankfully these get resolved with time. Unfortunately, the same does not happen in every case. In case an adult male has prominent breasts even after crossing puberty, it might be associated with some underlying issue as well. In rare cases, it might even lead to having malignant growth later in life.


----------

